# Honey Pump Opinions



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never used a honey pump but am in the market for one.

I am looking at one from Kelleys (smaller one) , the honey pump maxant carries, and the pump from Mann lake... 

All of these are 1" pumps.

Any opinions on the above pumps? Also does anyone have any recommendations of other pumps.

I don't need anything big. I don't need to handle cappings. I am looking for a pump that can handle under 200 hives at the moment.

Any info or thoughts are appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Just my opinion but shoot for a 1 1/2" pump. Progressive
cavity pumps are nice. Keep your eye out for an older
Woodman....... their 1 1/2".


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL, I read the title "Honey Pump Opinions" and thought it said, "Honey Pump Onions" and thought to myself, what the he** is a honey pump onion"? and came here too look....laughing at myself...what can I say....haha


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I like my Maxant although it is slow if you have to pump honey up. It takes us about 15 min. to move 300 lbs up the 7 feet from the Clarifier into the 600lb tank on it's bottling table. They are painfully expensive so get what you need! We run a strainer bag on the end of the line so may contribute to speed as well.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

15min/300lbs seems to be roughly about the speed of the Kelley pump. 

They are ridiculously expensive... I contemplated building my own but with my luck I wouldn't get the right set up and the pump would go out and then I'd be back at square one and have less $$ to work with the 2nd time around.

I haven't seen the woodman pump.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I picked up a MonoFlo CP 80 new old stock last fall for
$400 without the motor. It is designed to be direct 
coupled but I rigged it up pulley/belt with the right
ratios at a fraction of buying a direct coupled motor.

In my business I stock pile used good motors. And was
able to recycle a nice explosion proof motor for it.

Total for the project is less than $450 and it will equal
pumps costing well over 2 grand. If I had to resell this
pump it would be for more than I have in it. I like that
concept.....

Take your time and scour ebay....... get a decent pump.
200 colonies can produce a lot of honey. The same pump
can be used for syrup transfer as well.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Just did a search and low and behold........ Here's
a nice smaller MonoFlo with motor!! New for $200.

You'll need to find out port sizes. I suspect they are
1".

http://cgi.ebay.com/Monoflo-Progess...DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320017546073

These are the folks I got my CP 80 from.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure you've seen this... but it tells you all you need to know about the pumps.... it tells you how to decipher what the numbers and letters in the product represent.

http://www.monoflo.com/mono/downloads.nsf/p/4C4FC9B98A7B6BB180256E9A0052B63F/$file/CP%20RANGE.pdf

Looks like the 1 1/2" with Motor is $1200. I'd say you got a good deal at $400 w/out the motor. The $400 unit being offered is 1" and looks to be about 9gpm at 1750RPM. Looks like a nice unit and is half the price of a Mann Lake honey pump.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

And Mann Lake's pump with motor is a brass gear pump.

These are progressive cavity pumps with stainless components. No belts........ more durable....... more
GPM, and more sanitary. For 1/2 the price.

No brainer IMO.


----------

